# Have any of you tried this…..



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

O'Keeffe's Working Hands…..this stuff is awesome ! My hands are usually wrecked and I always get those tiny cults on the tips of my fingers that hurt like heck ! And my hands would look and feel like sand paper .
This stuff is pretty cheap compared to all the hand lotions out there and it works 100 % better then anything i have ever tried ! My hands haven't felt this soft and hydrated ever ! I can't believe i haven't had one of those tiny cuts for weeks now !!! Unbelievable ! Im telling ya , give it a try , you won't be sorry !
Comes in a lime green container with a easy twist cap which was a double plus when you have arthritis :-D BTW , a little goes a long way , so it lasts.
Im religious about putting it on after every hand wash. It has no smell , and it doesn't feel like you have anything on your hands. If it does , you used too much of it. I can't say enough about this product .:-D


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

No, but I want some now! My mom makes like 2000 goat milk lotions and salves, so there's always something moisturizing in the house and she won't want me buying more


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I used to use that UDDER creme, it was in a white/black cow print container. Worked great. Since I quit using soaps and cleaners,hand sanitizers with chemicals and alcohol in them, my hands have not been dried out at all, lol. My fingers would peel it was so bad. Glad that you found something that works for you!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I've used okeefes before but I gotta say.....my goats milk lotion is 1000 times better


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

I have to agree. The O'Keeffe's Working Hands is the best product I have ever used. My hands always had painful cracks especially with wearing leather gloves outside most of the winter. Since I started using this product a month ago...no more painful cracks :-D


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Give me your address and I'll send you a bottle of my lotion free


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I, too have split fingers and sandpaper hands! I have literally tried darn near everything on the market and 
nothing works! The closest I ever got was called "100 Roses" made with goats milk and rose hips. But, it was
a little store in Fla. and I'll probably never get there again! I will have to give the O'Keeffe's a try! If it works
on my hands, it will work on anyone's'. (Vaseline and white gloves at night don't even work!).


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Trickyroo said:


> O'Keeffe's Working Hands&#8230;..this stuff is awesome ! My hands are usually wrecked and I always get those tiny cults on the tips of my fingers that hurt like heck ! And my hands would look and feel like sand paper .
> This stuff is pretty cheap compared to all the hand lotions out there and it works 100 % better then anything i have ever tried ! My hands haven't felt this soft and hydrated ever ! I can't believe i haven't had one of those tiny cuts for weeks now !!! Unbelievable ! Im telling ya , give it a try , you won't be sorry !
> Comes in a lime green container with a easy twist cap which was a double plus when you have arthritis :-D BTW , a little goes a long way , so it lasts.
> Im religious about putting it on after every hand wash. It has no smell , and it doesn't feel like you have anything on your hands. If it does , you used too much of it. I can't say enough about this product .:-D


Laura, this is a bit creepy - I saw my first advertisement for this product last night on tv, now here you are going on about how great it is! <cue the twilight zone music, please> I wondered whether it worked or not. I can relate to hands cracking and feeling(as well as sounding) like sandpaper. Thank you for the review - if I can find a store that carries it around here I will definitely try it!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No, I haven't ....but I am glad you found something that works


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I haven't the pleasure ( yet ) of trying everyones goat milk products 
But I plan on it ! I have only tried Skyla's goat milk soap and I LOVE it !
I gave my Mom a bar of it to try , but knowing she might not cause its just not something she wouldn't do…….I was visiting the other day and saw it in her bathroom on the shelf. I stole it :ROFL: Funny thing is she won't miss it either , lolol :slapfloor: Im bad , I know , but heck , I love this soap :shrug:

Im sure with all the additives that store bought soaps and lotions add , no wonder they don't really work well. So , until I get to try goat milk products , 
im glad I tried this stuff  Not to say there aren't additives in it , but I found it works wonders on my hands


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!! :ROFL: Laura your too funny!! Let me know if you want more  I still have plenty  they just don't look at pretty lol!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I LOVE the Okeefes stuff. It works great. I was really kind of shocked because when you first try it...it's all watery feeling and those are usually a waste of money. But this stuff is fantastic. The foot stuff is great too....I get such rough dry skin on my feet cause I wear my birkenstoks year round, this stuff works great. I even gave my mama a jar of it. 

Scamp, I get mine at the feed store. And I saw it at....at....the hardware/lumber store the other day too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , ^^ I gave my Mom a jar too , figured I owed her one after taking the soap back ( which she hasn't missed yet  lolol.

Now the thing that surprises me is that the O'Keeffe's stuff costs under $10. bucks ! Compared to the prices of the higher end lotions ..
And this stuff REALLY works , lol. Im thinking about getting a few more jars just because I think they will raise the price eventually.
Has anyone noticed that when using it , it takes the redness away too ?
My Mom couldn't believe it either. 

Skyla , when we meet again with the baby ( or babies  I would love to buy some more soap from ya


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , my husband found it in Ace Hardware of all places , lol.
He saw me putting band aides on my fingers everyday and muttering the most unflattering words as I was doing it , that he felt bad and wanted to help. I saw the commercial and commented that I would try anything if it worked. He came home with it and hit the jackpot BIGTIME  Who woulda thunk it , something from the hardware store would make me so happy , lolol.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Laura your dog is so CUUUTE!!!!! I just want to kiss his/her face!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Kayla  That's my Kelly Bell , my baby girl  She is my smallest but oldest dog , she's going to be 11 years old come October


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My dad uses that stuff and loves it. He has classic working man hands, large, calloused, sandpaper rough and cracked but that stuff made them softer. I cant use it though. Burns any abrasions(even small) I might have like the dickens and turns them red and sore. I'm allergic to many chemicals used in beauty products though, can't wear makeup or use normal shampoo(Wen cleansing conditioner is the best stuff ever) so it's not surprising.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ have you tried homemade lotion bar? equal parts beeswax, a hard butter (I use cocoa), and a soft oil (I use coconut oil). it's like a lip balm consistency, but it's awesome.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, I have seen it in all ace hardware stores from Florida to Pennsylvania, but never tried it, glad to hear it really works, I am getting some now!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> ^^ have you tried homemade lotion bar? equal parts beeswax, a hard butter (I use cocoa), and a soft oil (I use coconut oil). it's like a lip balm consistency, but it's awesome.


I have they work good. Right now for ease of use I found a lotion called Everyday Shea and it works great they also have an Everyday Coconut line too.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Thanks Kayla  That's my Kelly Bell , my baby girl  She is my smallest but oldest dog , she's going to be 11 years old come October


I have a beagle who we believe is around 11 or 12 years old. Clyde was a stray and oh my goodness he is so cute! I think it's the eyes. I have developed a deep love for beagles now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He sounds adorable  I am smitten with them too , can't imagine not having my baby Kelly Bell


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

beagles are the best! except when they get into garbage lol. Cannot beat their personalities though


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL: yeah , that can be annoying , lolol. But your right , their personalities cannot be beat and their affection and love is just the best


----------

